# Quarter panel decal placement



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

I've read conflicting views on the placement of the 68 rear quarter decal. Such as centered on the rear marker about an O"s width away. Does anyone know the CORRECT location? Thanks!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

bump


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

http://ultimategto.com/1968/68h_00274_2.jpg

looks about right


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Spent a lot of time researching this before I installed these on my last 68.
These appeared to be correct and the location matches the white decal in the above post:


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys!
Installed my decals today, I found this photo of a "survivor" 68 and scoured the net for photos of 68 quarter panels. 








and I split the difference between the two. mine are a tapes width (3/4/19mm) from the marker light.
Ran a string from the lower half of an inserted key to the highest crest of the marker light three quarters of the way up.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I was talking to a guy at an all Pontiac car show and he told me that he looked at 100's of 68's and the side marker light location was different on almost all of them. So I doubt if there is an exactley correct location for the decal. Go for what looks the best to you.


----------



## PON400 (Apr 26, 2014)

Hey folks, new member w/68 gto/tempest clone, does anyone have an image of the rear side marker socket assembly, this was frame off restore and i tweaked the socket but it doesent match what I find online, its a single socket plastic housing for bulb and its stripped.


----------

